# Using lute?



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I purchased a herd of LaMancha's about 2 months ago.
I recently found out that the previous owner left the buck in with the does all summer. So I went ahead and did a blood test on the youngest, 'Baby', just to make sure she isn't preg. 

Got results back recently and she is in fact pregnant. She is at least two months along, as I separated the buck from them when I purchased them.
She was born in March and she's far too small for me to feel comfortable with her kidding. I know about luting 10 days after breeding, but what can I do when she's this far along? Not sure about her exact date, but she in no way looks pregnant.. 

Suggestions? Opinions? Info?

Thanks


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

You can lute her now still...you can lute at any time it just can't be too soon after breeding or it won't work.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depending on how far along she is (beings you dont know) she could go into actual labor as well. so be prepared


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is she? Yes I do use lute, but if she will be old enough to Kid I would let her, but if you dont think so, then go ahead and lute her 2cc, IM. It should take about 2-5 days for her to abort.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So if the doe was lactating at the time, how would that affect the milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Randi said:


> So if the doe was lactating at the time, how would that affect the milk?


There is no meat or milk withdrawal time with Lutalyse

Amos...If you think she's too small to deliver healthily, I would use it but as was mentioned, the further along she gets, she won't just reabsorb, she'll "deliver" and will still need the same aftercare that a full term doe would.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info. I'll have to weigh out the options. I wish I had done a test on her earlier. I just assumed that the buck was in with the does a few days while the lady got everything squared away & ready to move. I really don't want her kidding because of her small size. I'd say she's maybe 60 pounds? 

Guess I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just wondering, but you guys say she will abort, and she is 2 months bred, at 2 months are they already formed and will come out alive?? (basicaly a premee?)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Just wondering, but you guys say she will abort, and she is 2 months bred, at 2 months are they already formed and will come out alive?? (basicaly a premee?)


There is no way it would be developed enough to survive.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At 2 months, she may just appear to have a heat with a small amount of discharge and reabsorb the embryo's.....any further along, she'll "deliver" tiny under developed fetuses and go through labor to expell them. When Lute is used the 10-14 days after an unwanted breeding, it prevents the fertilized eggs from implanting by interfering with the hormone process required.


----------

